# God botherers



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

And here's why religions are a total waste of human intelligence:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-11223457

Yes, some American religious whacko from a small church with a congregation of 50 that's only been around since 1986 has decided that the best way to ensure world peace is not to respect other people's beliefs and let them get on with it, but to declare September 11th to be "International Burn a Koran Day". This presumably means "international" in the same vein as "world" means the world in "World Series Baseball". Only in America, that great place where the world is defined to be the part of it that you live in rather than the entire 12,600km wide ball of rock that everyone else lives on too.

The organiser, Pastor Terry Jones said: "We must send a clear message to the radical element of Islam." ...by pissing them off or appalling every other element of Islam as well. Nice going. Can you really have an International Burn a Koran Day when most people think it's a shit idea? Ok, so they say that the idea is "neither an act of love nor of hate" so perhaps it's just about keeping warm with winter setting in but surely there are much better solid fuels available like, say, The Bible. :wink:

The funny thing is, if this church were Islamic, and consisted of 50 people who proclaimed that the Bible should be burnt they'd probably be regarded as dangerous extremists and Americans would live in fear of them and probably invest in more guns.

The Dove World Outreach Center. Congregation 50. Hows that whole world outreach thing coming along? :lol: :lol:

Can we have a "spare us from all religions day" instead? :roll:


----------



## Smeds (Oct 28, 2009)

In a protest against radical vegetarians, I will be burning some Quorn


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Ant


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Smeds said:


> In a protest against radical vegetarians, I will be burning some Quorn


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Literally a ROTFLMAO coffee spat over keyboard moment - thanks for that - I so needed a laugh!


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Smeds said:


> In a protest against radical vegetarians, I will be burning some Quorn


lol nooooooooo not my beloved Quorn....i live on that stuff! mrs makes a damned nice quorn curry mmmm


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> And here's why religions are a total waste of human intelligence:
> 
> 
> > not to mention stephen hawkins says so too


----------



## Fab 4 TT (Sep 28, 2004)

Without having to state the obvious, its disrespectful towards any religion, culture, or nation to publicly desecrate something that represents them. For that I agree that he should be widely condemned for his intentions on Saturday.

On the other hand, I'm not surprised that the media and the government have been subdued in replying to Gaddafi's recent comments in Italy, never mind his previous comments. I can't but help feel there is always a case of double standards in condemning actions.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/ar ... VWfJgY9Tcw


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

Fab 4 TT said:


> Without having to state the obvious, its disrespectful towards any religion, culture, or nation to publicly desecrate something that represents them. For that I agree that he should be widely condemned for his intentions on Saturday.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm not surprised that the media and the government have been subdued in replying to Gaddafi's recent comments in Italy, never mind his previous comments. I can't but help feel there is always a case of double standards in condemning actions.
> 
> http://www.google.com/hostednews/afp/ar ... VWfJgY9Tcw


That guy makes me laugh, how anyone can take him serious lol is he borat in disguise? A lecture in front of 500 women, that he had to pay? Lol then saying libya should get paid 5billion euros a year to stop illegal immigration? Yea right..didn't realise he paid such high prices for hookers & coke!


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

Damn idiot has nothing else to do but to stir up the bee-hive, and just when things were looking up in the middle east too. And I bet the asshole is only doing it because he's too dumb to realize the consequences. I say the US government needs to ship him the middle of Mecca, give him a Koran and the lighter, see if he has the ball to burn it there.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm thinking not... :lol:

Well it only takes one bloke talking about maybe possibly burning some Korans to cause mass protest:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-south-asia-11258739

Thousands protested, and apparently without so much as a hint of irony they burned an American flag and called for the death of all Christians. Wow, how peaceful - we'll burn your shit but don't burn ours. Protestors also threw rocks (at what?), and attempted to climb the walls of a NATO facility. Because of the violence, three people had to be shot. Apparently "further demonstrations are planned for Saturday, leading to fears of more violence."

And there we have it: organised religion once again bringing peace and harmony to the world. It's book 1 vs. book 2. Which is right? Which makes the best solid fuel?

"Your religion's wrong, you're evil."
"No, yours is."
"Well yours smells of poo and I'm going to jump up and down and shout my chosen deity's name until he smites you one."
"My god's better than your god, and my book's better too."

Er, and what happened to nearly all the other religions that human minds have ever made up? History would seem to tell us that whatever god you choose to believe in, eventually you'll be proved wrong and superceded by another set of beliefs.

Why is it that if you're not religious and you believe you're being guided by some higher power, let's say, the teapot that orbits the sun (prove it's not there, Mr Scientist!) who wishes death to anyone who doesn't like teapots, you get given some pills and a nice upholstered room to play in because your beliefs and your attitude to people of other beliefs defies reason?

[smiley=book2.gif] It says here that if you let the Teapot into your heart you'll be given unlimited supplies of your favourite tea, AND CAKE, in your afterlife. Who believes in the Teapot? If we can rustle up enough disciples a new religion could be on the cards which automatically comes with certain additional human rights and funny-farm exemption. About twelve should do it. Cake or death? Who's in? :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

techfreak said:


> Smeds said:
> 
> 
> > In a protest against radical vegetarians, I will be burning some Quorn
> ...


I used to work on the plant that makes the stuff and could get it almost free still never touched the stuff


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Honestly, I think Barack Obama summed up the problem with America (and lets face it, a lot over here too), when he said:

"The idea that we would burn the sacred text of someone else's religion is contrary to what this nation stands for, contrary to what this nation was founded on,"

By calling it somebody else's religion, he is reinforcing a divide and alienating Islam as a only any good for foreigners.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Dash said:


> Honestly, I think Barack Obama summed up the problem with America (and lets face it, a lot over here too), when he said:
> "The idea that we would burn the sacred text of someone else's religion is contrary to what this nation stands for, contrary to what this nation was founded on,"


Er, wasn't America founded on the extermination of the indiginous population, theft of their land and metaphorically burning their religious beliefs and replacing them with Christianity? :roll:


----------



## SteviedTT (Apr 10, 2009)

Dash said:


> Honestly, I think Barack Obama summed up the problem with America (and lets face it, a lot over here too), when he said:
> 
> "The idea that we would burn the sacred text of someone else's religion is contrary to what this nation stands for, contrary to what this nation was founded on,"
> 
> By calling it somebody else's religion, he is reinforcing a divide and alienating Islam as a only any good for foreigners.


What a load of shite, any religion (or anything) that isn't yours, IS someone elses. What the fuck was he supposed to say?????


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Islam and Christianity are world religions. By saying them and us implies a divide that just doesn't exist. By using the word "we" he is talking for his people. Perhaps "The idea of a person burning..." would have been more appropriate.


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Did someone say 'Cake?'
How do I join?

I don't mind the Gods, it's their fans I have a problem with.


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh yes, cake. Simply subscribe to the Teapot orbiting the sun as your deity of choice and there'll be plenty of cake, with not a hint of fattening side-effects.

One down. 11 more to go. Who's next? :lol:


----------

